# Wife's first deer



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Wife got a real nice size doe broadside at "0" yards. One hit with her Ford Edge did the job.
Deer didn't go anywhere. Figure four to five thousand dollars damage.


----------



## jl106112 (Mar 3, 2015)

Shortdrift said:


> Wife got a real nice size doe broadside at "0" yards. One hit with her Ford Edge did the job.
> Deer didn't go anywhere. Figure four to five thousand dollars damage.


Does your wife happen to work in insurance? A woman at my work had the same thing happen to her on the drive in.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm assuming your wife was ok Ron?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations !


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Better put her in your back pocket when you go in the woods from now on Ron.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Ron. Hope the wife is ok!


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I Hope she is OK. The damage a deer vehicle collision causes adds up to serious money quickly. 
This time of year Deer are moving more often crossing roads. Young bucks have started chasing and pastering does. Watch closely anytime you drive near woods or un harvested corn fields they seem to pop out running when you least expect them.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

No one was injured except the deer. Wife was really shook up but I had her continue to drive home to get her mind off what happened. All went well but there were parts dragging and falling off along the way. When we got home I wouldn't let her look at the left front fender, grill, hood, and a lot of internal items in the area. Took it into the body shop today, initial estimate is 5K+ and two weeks to get it done. I saw many remains of highway deer on my way to Buckeye lake on Friday and had a close call myself at 6AM on route 158. Came home and was greeted by seven of those deer in my yard and I swore they were smiling at me!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

sure happy to hear everybody is ok. cars can be fixed or replaced. deer are everywhere this time of yr. we should all be extra careful around woods and corn fields. have had a few close calls.

was going to tenn a few yrs ago for a funeral. might have been driving a little fast in the curves. came around a curve and deer was everywhere. got slowed down but still took out 3 deer before getting stopped. I was very tired at the time. I had just got back home from tenn when I get the call from my wife that her brother had passed. loaded up and headed back down. just to tired to keep the deer. I did stop by the sheriffs office and filed a police report. still did 3600.00 in damages to my old car.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Glad your wife was ok Ron. Sorry about the car.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

We were pheasant hunting Saturday morning and ran into another friend. He showed us pics of his BIL who had been driving on SR 11. A buck chased a doe across the highway and leaped right into this guy's windshield! The edge of the windshield actually cut the deer in half, the front half came through the windshield striking this guy in the face and chest, bounced off him and landed in the passenger seat! The back half went tumbling down Rt 11.

This poor guy looked like he took a load of buckshot to the face! Just covered in blood! 

Definitely pays to be vigilant at this time of year!


----------

